# New PBS HD Available



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Now Available*
5256 KIXE (9 HD Local) REDDING, CA (PBS) 129° 5s16 (North California) HD Chico/Redding, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KCOS (13 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ 129° 11s46 (West Texas) HD El Paso, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 WQLN (54 HD Local) ERIE, PA (PBS) 129° 3s25 (East Ohio) HD Erie, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5174 UNCTV (31 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) HD Florence, SC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KAFT (13 HD Local) FAYETTEVILLE, AR (PBS) 129° 3s37 (Arkansas) HD Fort Smith, AR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5194 UNCTV (26 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 9s8 (Charleston) HD Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5195 UNCTV (33 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 1s6 (Atlanta) HD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5154 WMPN (29 HD Local) JACKSON, MS (PBS) 61.5° 1s12 (New Orleans) HD Jackson, MS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5266 KSYS (8 HD Local) MEDFORD, OR (PBS) 129° 16s10 (Central Oregon) HD Medford, OR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6409 WLRN (17 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (PBS) 129° 2s54 (South Florida) HD Miami, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5278 WLAE (32 HD Local) NEW ORLEANS, LA (PBS) 129° 10s50 (SE Louisiana) HD New Orleans, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5184 UNCTV (2 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Norfolk, VA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5184 UNCTV (2 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Norfolk, VA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5175 WQEC (22 HD Local) QUINCY, IL (PBS) 61.5° 1s14 (St Louis) HD Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6469 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6469 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6493 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) added to 129° 7s39 (North Carolina) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6493 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) added to 61.5° 11s8 (Charleston) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool... let's hope that means more to come soon. AUSTIN! Finally start to watch PBS again and make annual contributions (boycotting until HD happens).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

5278 WLAE (32 HD Local) NEW ORLEANS, LA (PBS) 129° 10s50 (SE Louisiana) HD New Orleans, LA market Hidden - AVAILABLE

In the new orleans market this is the smaller pbs station. They dont show all of the natl pbs shows. Hopefully dish will come to terms with the main pbs station, channel 12, wyes. for their hd feed, as we do have the sd feed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Of course in California it would be the Chico-Redding DMA which is the fourth smallest market in California. I wonder why they didn't opt for KEET in Eureka, the smallest market in California? Oh, that's right they don't do HD.:nono2:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

No KQED........San Francisco Ca. one of the bigger markets in the Cally.....:icon_bb:

:icon_band


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Smaller markets are easiest to add, and they meet the PBS requirement PLUS the requirement to have a certain percentage of DMA's with all HD stations carried.

Unintended consequences strikes again.

If the FCC/congress had allowed market forces to make these changes they would have done the most lucrative ones (largest) first, but when the gubmint drops unnecessary requirements on a business, the business complies in the least expensive way it can.

These requirements are also slowing the propagation of HD carriage to a crawl, if Dish adds one station in a market, the will be soon required to carry all, none is cheaper, especially if the incentive is low.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - when I decide to upgrade to HD - at least PBS-HD will be easier to get than OTA is right now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

356B said:


> No KQED........San Francisco Ca. one of the bigger markets in the Cally.....:icon_bb:
> 
> :icon_band


If there was one PBS HD station in each of the Los Angeles, San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose, Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto, San Diego, and Fresno-Visalia DMA's, those five would cover 90.16% of the TV Households in the state. Instead, Chico-Redding has 1.59%. Outstanding service plan.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

No KUHT in Houston this morning. Guess the folks at Dish have no sense of history. KUHT was the first public education station having started up in 1953.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nothing in Minneapolis yet -- holding out hope though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

356B said:


> No KQED........San Francisco Ca. one of the bigger markets in the Cally.....:icon_bb:
> 
> :icon_band


What a shame! The best PBS station in the nation in center cut & SD.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Dario33 said:


> Nothing in Minneapolis yet -- holding out hope though.


I'll echo that.

At least my OTA works well for HD on tpt 2.1 (KTCA).


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

What about Philly??


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The Giants beat them.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Good to see  from Marietta about who the Giants beat. 

No more  about not seeing it in HD on RSN?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, it did force me to drive to Turner Field to see the final regular season game.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dario33 said:


> Nothing in Minneapolis yet -- holding out hope though.


When I lived there I watched PBS all the time. They had some very good local programming (music related). Since moving here I can count on one hand them times that I have tuned in.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Of course in California it would be the Chico-Redding DMA which is the fourth smallest market in California. I wonder why they didn't opt for KEET in Eureka, the smallest market in California? Oh, that's right they don't do HD.:nono2:


Easy now. KEET in fact has an HD channel plus SD feeds of World, Create and an audio reading channel!!!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> No KUHT in Houston this morning. Guess the folks at Dish have no sense of history. KUHT was the first public education station having started up in 1953.


I get KUHT pretty well OTA out here in the Sugar Land area. What part of town do you live in?

Err I just saw your Location... I am not sure where their transmitter is, I always assumed it was near the station. I would think you should be able to get them OTA from up there in Kingwood. That being said, I do have an antenna in my attic. I think the transmitter might actually be in Missouri city like a lot of the other stations. So... I'm pretty close to that, I guess my experience would not help you too much way up there.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> I get KUHT pretty well OTA out here in the Sugar Land area. What part of town do you live in?
> 
> Err I just saw your Location... I am not sure where their transmitter is, I always assumed it was near the station. I would think you should be able to get them OTA from up there in Kingwood. That being said, I do have an antenna in my attic. I think the transmitter might actually be in Missouri city like a lot of the other stations. So... I'm pretty close to that, I guess my experience would not help you too much way up there.


When I lived in Houston, about 15 years ago, KUHT's transmitter was on the U of H campus. I think channel 51 was out on Westpark. Most of the remaining stations came from the towers in Missouri City.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

nmetro said:


> When I lived in Houston, about 15 years ago, KUHT's transmitter was on the U of H campus. I think channel 51 was out on Westpark. Most of the remaining stations came from the towers in Missouri City.


To be honest, I have nothing to base that on other than that's just what it said on the KUHT Wikipedia page. I have no idea where it is, but I get it pretty well so I assume it is probably correct. KTRK is supposed to be in Missouri city as well, but I have problems getting it OTA. I think I just have some bad cabling honestly.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

According to antennaweb.org all the major transmitters are in Missouri City. I used to work right down the street.

I live west of Katy and north of Richmond, I only have trouble with NBC for some reason with a cheapo antenna in the attic.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CoolGui said:


> I get KUHT pretty well OTA out here in the Sugar Land area. What part of town do you live in?
> 
> Err I just saw your Location... I am not sure where their transmitter is, I always assumed it was near the station. I would think you should be able to get them OTA from up there in Kingwood. That being said, I do have an antenna in my attic. I think the transmitter might actually be in Missouri city like a lot of the other stations. So... I'm pretty close to that, I guess my experience would not help you too much way up there.


Gee I wonder when KQED-HD in San Francisco will be on?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Gee I wonder when KQED-HD in San Francisco will be on?


I hope I live long enough to see it.


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I hope I live long enough to see it.


Feb. 2013 at the outside, per the previous Dish-FCC agreement. 27 more months. An incentive to stay healthy, eat well, exercise.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

HarveyLA said:


> Feb. 2013 at the outside, per the previous Dish-FCC agreement. 27 more months. An incentive to stay healthy, eat well, exercise.


And pray that the forecast of the world ending on 12/21/2012 is incorrect.:grin:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Grandude said:


> And pray that the forecast of the world ending on 12/21/2012 is incorrect.:grin:


!rolling

Afterwards, PBS will run a special that I'll be able to see in SD. Guess where I'll be going to.


----------



## iamru (Nov 13, 2010)

What about Atlanta


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

iamru said:


> What about Atlanta


Atlanta is one of around 30 PBS HD stations reported uplinked in testing phase on Sep. 8, including many other major cities. Nothing new since then.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Now Available*
6371 WGTV (8 HD Local) ATHENS, GA (PBS) 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6371 WGTV (8 HD Local) ATHENS, GA (PBS) 61.5° 15s6 (Atlanta) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6372 WPBA (30 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (PBS) 129° 4s43 (NW Georgia) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6372 WPBA (30 HD Local) ATLANTA, GA (PBS) 61.5° 15s6 (Atlanta) HD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5166 WMPT (22 HD Local) ANNAPOLIS, MD (PBS) 61.5° 9s4 (Washington DC) HD Baltimore, MD market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6489 WTVI (42 HD Local) CHARLOTTE, NC (PBS) 129° 7s39 (North Carolina) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6489 WTVI (42 HD Local) CHARLOTTE, NC (PBS) 61.5° 11s8 (Charleston) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6494 WNSC (30 HD Local) ROCK HILL, SC (PBS) 129° 7s39 (North Carolina) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6494 WNSC (30 HD Local) ROCK HILL, SC (PBS) 61.5° 11s8 (Charleston) HD Charlotte, NC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5156 WNGH (18 HD Local) CHATTANOOGA, TN 61.5° 15s6 (Atlanta) HD Chattanooga, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5166 WCET (48 HD Local) CINCINNATI, OH (PBS) 77° TP 30 HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5170 WCVN (54 HD Local) COVINGTON, KY (PBS) 77° TP 30 HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5171 WPTO (14 HD Local) OXFORD, OH (PBS) 77° TP 30 HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5206 WVIZ (25 HD Local) CLEVELAND, OH (PBS) 129° 1s25 (East Ohio) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5206 WVIZ (25 HD Local) CLEVELAND, OH (PBS) 61.5° 1s10 (Detroit) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5195 WOSU (34 HD Local) COLUMBUS, OH (PBS) 129° 2s25 (East Ohio) HD Columbus, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6389 KERA (13 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (PBS) 110° 31s21 (NE Texas) HD Dallas, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6389 KERA (13 HD Local) DALLAS, TX (PBS) 61.5° 15s16 (Dallas) HD Dallas, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6337 KRMA (6 HD) DENVER, CO (PBS) 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) HD Denver, CO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8567 WJHG (7 Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (NBC) SV* 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5186 WEDH (24 HD Local) HARTFORD, CT (PBS) 61.5° 1s3 (Bethpage) HD Hartford/New Haven, CT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6395 KUHT (8 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (PBS) 110° 4s16 (SE Texas) HD Houston, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6395 KUHT (8 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (PBS) 61.5° 13s17 (Houston) HD Houston, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5186 WFYI (20 HD Local) INDIANAPOLIS, IN (PBS) 129° 5s24 (Indiana) HD Indianapolis, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5189 WIPB (49 HD Local) MUNCIE, IN (PBS) 129° 5s24 (Indiana) HD Indianapolis, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9381 KFXF (7 Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (FOX) SV* 110° 26s46 (Alaska) SD Juneau, AK market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6384 KCPT (19 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (PBS) 129° 4s29 (East Kansas) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6384 KCPT (19 HD Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (PBS) 61.5° 9s15 (Kansas City) HD Kansas City, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5262 WVLA (33 HD Local) BATON ROUGE, LA (NBC) SV* 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) HD Lafayette, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8486 WVLA (33 Local) BATON ROUGE, LA (NBC) SV* 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Lafayette, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5270 KSAT (3 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) SV* 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8121 KSAT (3 Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) SV* 110° 23s22 (SC Texas) SD Larado, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6314 KCET (28 HD) LOS ANGELES, CA (PBS) 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6315 KOCE (50 HD) HUNTINGTON BEACH, CA (PBS) 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6316 KVCR (24 HD) SAN BERNARDINO, CA (PBS) 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6408 WPBT (2 HD Local) MIAMI, FL (PBS) 110° 12s1 (South Florida) HD Miami, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6353 KTCA (2 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) 129° 13s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6353 KTCA (2 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) 61.5° 3s13 (Minneapolis) HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5270 KEYT (3 HD Local) SANTA BARBARA, CA (ABC) SV* 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9186 KEYT (3 Local) SANTA BARBARA, CA (ABC) SV* 110° 23s42 (Central California) SD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6346 WNPT (8 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (PBS) 129° 14s38 (SW Tennessee) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6346 WNPT (8 HD Local) NASHVILLE, TN (PBS) 61.5° 13s7 (Birmingham) HD Nashville, TN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6306 WNET (13 HD) NEWARK, NJ (PBS) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) HD New York, NY market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6313 WNJB (58 HD) NEW BRUNSWICK, NJ (PBS) 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) HD New York, NY market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5166 WMFE (24 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (PBS) 129° 5s53 (SC Florida) HD Orlando, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5166 WMFE (24 HD Local) ORLANDO, FL (PBS) 61.5° 3s9 (Miami) HD Orlando, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5171 WDSC (15 HD Local) NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) 129° 5s53 (SC Florida) HD Orlando, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5171 WDSC (15 HD Local) NEW SMYRNA BEACH, FL (PBS) 61.5° 3s9 (Miami) HD Orlando, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7920 WTVY (4 Local) DOTHAN, AL (CBS) SV* 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Panama City, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6451 KAET (8 HD Local) PHOENIX, AZ (PBS) 110° 18s35 (Central Arizona) HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6401 KVIE (6 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (PBS) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6377 KUED (7 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT (PBS) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6413 KPBS (15 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (PBS) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6420 KCTS (9 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (PBS) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6421 KBTC (28 HD Local) TACOMA, WA (PBS) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6459 KETC (9 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ETV) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
6459 KETC (9 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ETV) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5260 WICS (20 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, IL (ABC) SV* 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
7900 WICS (20 Local) SPRINGFIELD, IL (ABC) SV* 119° 3sB13 (Springfield) SD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

> 6395 KUHT (8 HD Local) HOUSTON, TX (PBS) 61.5° 13s17 (Houston) HD Houston, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE *


Finally. I've looking forward to this for a long while. While a lot of their programming wasn't shot in HD at least now when some is we'll see it in HD.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

For those in LA. KCET (28) will become an independent station and lose it's PBS affiliation. You still did get two other PBS stations though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Two more PBS HDs ...

*Channels Now Available*
6483 WQED (13 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (PBS) 129° 10s26 (SC New York) HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5210 WEAO (49 HD Local) AKRON, OH (PBS) added to 129° 1s25 (East Ohio) (HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden) OTA Mapping (49-01) x8C Flagged *AVAILABLE*
5210 WEAO (49 HD Local) AKRON, OH (PBS) added to 61.5° 1s10 (Detroit) (HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden) OTA Mapping (49-01) x8C Flagged *AVAILABLE*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So here we sit in the San Francisco Bay Area where Dish doesn't offer KQED in HD. Just not enough interest for a PBS station in a region with demographics like ours?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> So here we sit in the San Francisco Bay Area where Dish doesn't offer KQED in HD. Just not enough interest for a PBS station in a region with demographics like ours?


Too many stations in the market, in my opinion. In order for the market to count toward the threshold of 30% of markets carried in HD having all of their channels carried in HD by next February DISH must set aside enough transponder space to carry EVERY channel in the market in HD ... even if said channels do not have HD signals. Reserving that space for a small market is a lot easier than a large one.

Carrying KQED HD would not move DISH forward on the national goal. It could be added, but it's addition would only serve local needs. DISH has to think of the big picture.

That being said, I wouldn't mind seeing it added.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> Too many stations in the market, in my opinion. In order for the market to count toward the threshold of 30% of markets carried in HD having all of their channels carried in HD by next February DISH must set aside enough transponder space to carry EVERY channel in the market in HD ... even if said channels do not have HD signals. Reserving that space for a small market is a lot easier than a large one.
> 
> Carrying KQED HD would not move DISH forward on the national goal. It could be added, but it's addition would only serve local needs. DISH has to think of the big picture.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't mind seeing it added.


That is what everybody was thinking, including me. But then why did Dish just add three HD PBS stations in Los Angeles yesterday?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> That is what everybody was thinking, including me. But then why did Dish just add three HD PBS stations in Los Angeles yesterday?


LA also has Univision, Telefutura, and CW stations in HD ... and is probably a more important market, if you only have the bandwidth to do one.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> LA also has Univision, Telefutura, and CW stations in HD ... and is probably a more important market, if you only have the bandwidth to do one.


So I may be asking a question that has already been discussed, but I will ask anyway. At this time which markets, if any, have all their stations carried by Dish in HD?

I assume that the next markets to get all their stations carried in HD will be small markets that are already carried in HD partially, perhaps only having one or two more stations that have to be carried in HD to complete full HD carriage. Or perhaps the next markets to go all HD will be very small, short markets that are currently carried only in SD. Any ideas?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> So I may be asking a question that has already been discussed, but I will ask anyway. At this time which markets, if any, have all their stations carried by Dish in HD?


It is a tricky question as markets may have all of their HDs carried (the requirement) but still have SD channels carried. There may also be markets missing a channel due to a contract dispute that would still count toward the carriage offered based threshold. At the moment DISH needs all available HD carried (or offered carriage - stations can refuse carriage) in 15% of the markets where any local channel is carried in HD. That threshold will rise to 30% in February.

I suppose I could take a day and do an audit.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> So here we sit in the San Francisco Bay Area where Dish doesn't offer KQED in HD. Just not enough interest for a PBS station in a region with demographics like ours?


We're left in the cold..... I wonder why we have so many PBS stations showing basically the same shows? KQED has 3 repeaters around here.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> We're left in the cold..... I wonder why we have so many PBS stations showing basically the same shows? KQED has 3 repeaters around here.


What areas are the repeaters serving? At one time KQED was being rebroadcast over much of northern California, and KCET was being rebroadcast over much of southern California.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a feeling that the NYC DMA may be a while due to the many stations in the area. Many Foreign language stations seem to be carried as sub-channels as wll as Three PBS stations.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

runner861 said:


> What areas are the repeaters serving? At one time KQED was being rebroadcast over much of northern California, and KCET was being rebroadcast over much of southern California.


What I understand is that KQED's television programming is repeated in the Monterey/Salinas/Santa Cruz market on KQET digital channel 58, licensed to Watsonville. KQED is owned by Northern California Public Broadcasting which also has KTEH 54 in San Jose which is not a repeater of KQED.

Unfortunately, in this market area we have KRCB 23, a separate station located in Cotati (Sonoma County) which adds to the problem.

I'm not quite sure why we haven't gotten our channels.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have to live in the city to receive the station? I see Dallas and Houston, no Austin. Can I tune to 6389? Guess I'll try when I get home (I'm sure I can't).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> 5206 WVIZ (25 HD Local) CLEVELAND, OH (PBS) 61.5° 1s10 (Detroit) HD Cleveland, OH market Hidden - AVAILABLE


Woo Hoo! One of my PBS stations are now in HD. Why is the spot named "Detroit"?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

phrelin said:


> What I understand is that KQED's television programming is repeated in the Monterey/Salinas/Santa Cruz market on KQET digital channel 58, licensed to Watsonville. KQED is owned by Northern California Public Broadcasting which also has KTEH 54 in San Jose which is not a repeater of KQED.
> 
> Unfortunately, in this market area we have KRCB 23, a separate station located in Cotati (Sonoma County) which adds to the problem.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why we haven't gotten our channels.


KQET is carried by Dish in Monterey-Salinas, but in SD. The Monterey-Salinas NBC, CBS, and Fox are carried in HD. I wonder if that market will get KQET in HD before San Francisco gets KQED in HD. As an aside, cable in Monterey-Salinas carries KQED in HD, including the side channels, and also KTEH.

So in the San Francisco Bay Area are the public stations just KQED and KRCB? I believe that KTEH would also belong to you, which would mean that Dish would have to add at least three HD stations to complete HD carriage of the public stations in the Bay Area.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

runner861 said:


> KQET is carried by Dish in Monterey-Salinas, but in SD. The Monterey-Salinas NBC, CBS, and Fox are carried in HD. I wonder if that market will get KQET in HD before San Francisco gets KQED in HD. As an aside, cable in Monterey-Salinas carries KQED in HD, including the side channels, and also KTEH.
> 
> So in the San Francisco Bay Area are the public stations just KQED and KRCB? I believe that KTEH would also belong to you, which would mean that Dish would have to add at least three HD stations to complete HD carriage of the public stations in the Bay Area.


It would not surprise me that Northern California Public Broadcasting would be holding out for an agreement for KTEH in HD. If so, that would mean 3 channels in 2013 instead of the one most watched and most want now, KQED.

Transponder space could be a problem. Dish has to worry about the next negotiations with CBS for KPIX because CBS owns KBCW, The CW affiliate, which I'm sure they'll insist Dish offer in HD if they want to offer KPIX.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

phrelin said:


> It would not surprise me that Northern California Public Broadcasting would be holding out for an agreement for KTEH in HD. If so, that would mean 3 channels in 2013 instead of the one most watched and most want now, KQED.
> 
> Transponder space could be a problem. Dish has to worry about the next negotiations with CBS for KPIX because CBS owns KBCW, The CW affiliate, which I'm sure they'll insist Dish offer in HD if they want to offer KPIX.


I think that KQED should be carried in HD. Many people consider this station to be the best PBS station in the country. It is really a travesty that it is not carried in HD, especially now that LA picked up three HD PBS stations yesterday.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

runner861 said:


> KQET is carried by Dish in Monterey-Salinas, but in SD. The Monterey-Salinas NBC, CBS, and Fox are carried in HD. I wonder if that market will get KQET in HD before San Francisco gets KQED in HD. As an aside, cable in Monterey-Salinas carries KQED in HD, including the side channels, and also KTEH.
> 
> So in the San Francisco Bay Area are the public stations just KQED and KRCB? I believe that KTEH would also belong to you, which would mean that Dish would have to add at least three HD stations to complete HD carriage of the public stations in the Bay Area.


The College of San Mateo (KCSM) and the San Jose (KTEH) PBS stations and possibly the Sacramento PBS station (KRCB) all carried by dish may be
involved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Woo Hoo! One of my PBS stations are now in HD. Why is the spot named "Detroit"?


The spot beam covers most of Ohio and lower Michigan ... centered on Detroit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> phrelin said:
> 
> 
> > It would not surprise me that Northern California Public Broadcasting would be holding out for an agreement for KTEH in HD. If so, that would mean 3 channels in 2013 instead of the one most watched and most want now, KQED.
> ...


No agreement is no agreement. I don't know why DISH would need an agreement to carry the HD feed of a "must carry" station ... but if KQED is somehow withholding carriage trying to get other feeds carried it comes back to simply not having an agreement.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

...and still no WGBH or WENH from Boston (or Durham NH). I was really hoping to see "The Tenth Inning" in HD


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd be surprised if you see any more major market PBS in HD any time soon. Dish was forced to do this by an act of Congress, with a minimum 30 station requirement, that has now been met. Also, Dish did not apparently negotiate this agreement with the individual stations. In reply to an email I sent one of the stations two months ago (not here in L.A.), I was told that it was reached between Dish and PBS national, and the locals were not involved.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

runner861 said:


> KQET is carried by Dish in Monterey-Salinas, but in SD. The Monterey-Salinas NBC, CBS, and Fox are carried in HD. I wonder if that market will get KQET in HD before San Francisco gets KQED in HD. As an aside, cable in Monterey-Salinas carries KQED in HD, including the side channels, and also KTEH.
> 
> So in the San Francisco Bay Area are the public stations just KQED and KRCB? I believe that KTEH would also belong to you, which would mean that Dish would have to add at least three HD stations to complete HD carriage of the public stations in the Bay Area.


There is also KCSM CH 60 in San Mateo which is a college station. I don't know if they're a part of PBS.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

HarveyLA said:


> I'd be surprised if you see any more major market PBS in HD any time soon. Dish was forced to do this by an act of Congress, with a minimum 30 station requirement, that has now been met.


Does this mean KOPB 10, Portland OR won't be turned on?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> The spot beam covers most of Ohio and lower Michigan ... centered on Detroit.


Thanks. It looks like those who live in the eastern edge of the Cleveland DMA (eastern Ashtabula County) are on the "bleeding edge" of the spot beam. If you lived one inch outside the DMA you would be outside the spot. Good thing our DMA is mirrored on 129. I wonder what that spot looks like?

BTW: I'm now getting both of our DMA's PBS stations in HD. The other one is shared between our DMA and Youngstown, OH (WEAO/WNEO). I wonder if they turned that HD signal on in the Youngstown DMA since it's the exact same station?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Thanks. It looks like those who live in the eastern edge of the Cleveland DMA (eastern Ashtabula County) are on the "bleeding edge" of the spot beam. If you lived one inch outside the DMA you would be outside the spot. Good thing our DMA is mirrored on 129. I wonder what that spot looks like?


The maps are only an estimate. Signals don't end simply because a red line is drawn.

BTW: Here's the 129 spot (#25 for Cleveland):











> BTW: I'm now getting both of our DMA's PBS stations in HD. The other one is shared between our DMA and Youngstown, OH (WEAO/WNEO). I wonder if they turned that HD signal on in the Youngstown DMA since it's the exact same station?


Oddly enough, WNEO is listed as SD only in the Youngstown market.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I finally noticed that WNET & NJN are available in HD, I wonder why no WLIW too.
2 down 1 to go.

Note to self: Check Guide more often


----------



## iamru (Nov 13, 2010)

Two Atlanta PBS stations are now in HD.
WPBA 30 & WGTV 8


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

iamru said:


> Two Atlanta PBS stations are now in HD.
> WPBA 30 & WGTV 8


Are there any San Francisco PBS stations up yet?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Denver market now has KRMA (Ch 6) in HD.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Like many states, Alabama has APT (Alabama Public Television) which carries PBS, plus many locally produced programs.

However, all APT stations carry the exact same programming from a single source and do not have any "station unique" programs.

It seems to me that Dish should be allowed to broadcast just one HD channel for APT for the entire state, instead of carrying several stations scattered around the state, all showing the exact programming...

Right now, each station is carried in SD for their market....makes no sense to chew up bandwidth just to see a different station ID in different markets...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

4bama said:


> However, all APT stations carry the exact same programming from a single source and do not have any "station unique" programs.


A bit off topic but just wondering what they do during fund raising? Does it all just go into one pool and is divided between the stations?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> A bit off topic but just wondering what they do during fund raising? Does it all just go into one pool and is divided between the stations?


Fund raising is done from a single source, televised on all stations, and the funds go into a single pool, divided as needed to pay for all the transmitters scattered around the state..


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

4bama said:


> Fund raising is done from a single source, televised on all stations, and the funds go into a single pool, divided as needed to pay for all the transmitters scattered around the state..


Then APT is run as a state network and there would be little need to carry all the stations in the state. That isn't the way that say TX does it though. So it would be necessary to carry all the different ones here.


----------

